# How Do You Measure Age?



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

This seems like an incredibly stupid question... but consider this:

Today Malcolm will be exactly 25 weeks old. That makes him six months and one week, or... 175 days. But, 180 days (6*30 - average 30 days per month) is six months. However, his birthday was 11/21/11, which means that on 4/21/12 he turned five months old, is currently five months one week, and his six month birthday won't be until 5/21/12 in three weeks...

The joys of puppy-hood where age is measured in weeks and/months and it doesn't add up. So when asked how old your pup is, how do you measure? There's an entire month's discrepancy depending on the method you use!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

At about 4 months I switched from weeks to calendar months. 
Odin was born on the 13th of August, so he's 8.5 months old in my books.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd feel like I'm cheating him out of a month of life! Haha 

Right now I take weeks, divide by four and work from there. Once we hit 11/21/12 then he'll go by years and half years.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

here is my incredibly stupid lazy answer....

i ask SIRI, how many DAYS have passed since dec 14th 2011 till' today...she answers me...lol!! i go by days divided by 7 days for the week.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

kristen said:


> At about 4 months I switched from weeks to calendar months.
> Odin was born on the 13th of August, so he's 8.5 months old in my books.


my eldest boy's birthday is 13th August


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

harrigab said:


> kristen said:
> 
> 
> > At about 4 months I switched from weeks to calendar months.
> ...


August 13 is totally my birthday too! August birthdays are the BEST.

Calculating ages is tricky. I went by weeks until he was 6 months, then went by months. Still going by months, but will probably just start going by years and half-years once he's 2.

Too bad Earth didn't get the memo about being a bit more exact in how long it takes to travel 'round the sun.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Yay for August 13th Birthdays!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE is my 4th V - I measure age in the amount of hair I lost training them - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

BROOK is my 1st V- I measure age in the amount of GREY hair I have gained training him- ??? ???


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

So... no serious answer?

I think of this for health reasons - like vet visits. Mal got his 4 month shots when he was 16 weeks, but on the calendar was barely 3.5 months. I can't be the only one to notice this and wonder about a standard...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ruin - sorry for my reply - pups JUST LIKE US mature at different times - health go to a vet - training go to a PRO - the rest is in YOUR hands!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

It's not a matter of maturity, it's a matter of figuring out a number that has three different ways to measure and three different results. As an example, on the back of my food bag, it gives ages based on months. 3 to 3 1/2 cups for a five month old and 3 1/2 to 4 cups for a six to 9 month old. Now granted, the half cup a day difference for him his negligible, but it's just an example... Depending on how I measure his age will change how much food he gets and for how long. I certainly don't want to be underfeeding a pup for a whole month that is expected to hit a growth spurt and needs more food.

There are reasons during a pup's life you need an accurate numerical measurement of a pup's age... I'm just trying to figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I was serious....i take the days he's been alive and divide by 7? that is months right????

i feed him 4% of 30lbs right now, but he's on a RAW diet so the bags of kibble don't apply. He's only 28lbs so he gets a bit extra plus all his treats which are cooked chicken and or hot dogs.....he'd eat his diet till he puked i think! if i didn't measure it out!!!

i went for the shots when the Vet said bring him in......i never thought about it to tell you the truth.....


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay, lets get technical then.

4 weeks is not a month; it's 28 days and every month except February has at least 30 days. 

SO...I think once you reach the point where the amount of weeks does not match the amount of months, then you should switch to calendar months. 
This happens at just past three months old, when 13 weeks = 3 months.
SO in theory, once your dog reaches 3 months old, you should start counting in calendar months as that is the most technically accurate gauge of their age.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

For PIKE it's what BIRD is in season - how long can we hunt it - will you shoot better this year ? How much time do I get off for good behavior ? LOL


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

140 days old is Laszlo. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ruin, at this point in Malcolm's life, I think you can safely go by calendar months. He was born on November 21, so on May 21 he will be six months old.


----------

